
S3 Media, keep iOS photos and videos on Amazon S3 - andrewhodel
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;s3-media&#x2F;id1438775079?ls=1&amp;mt=8<p>This is a very good app for saving your media forever on S3 with background uploading for iOS and you can view all the media on any device.<p>Plus, when you want to access your media objects, you can use any S3 tool and don&#x27;t have to open iTunes to try and get a million photos off iCloud.
======
Rjevski
I was thinking about making a similar app years ago that would use an SSH
server instead.

The only issue compared to iCloud (and why I wouldn't be using this just yet)
is that you loose support for iCloud Photo Library.

If you make a full-featured suite of equivalent apps for Mac that can
replicate the iCloud experience I would pay good money for that.

